# Free 4ft tank.



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi, Some one threw out a 4ft tank at 326 Rouge Hills Drive, Scarborough, ON. Map

Looks like a 55G and it's very dirty and used up. So don't spend $40 gas driving there to get it.
Don't PM me, and NO I am not going to pick it up for you.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

anyone pick this up? If not i'm going tonight to see if it's there


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Did you get it?


altcharacter said:


> anyone pick this up? If not i'm going tonight to see if it's there


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah I picked it up on friday night I think around 3am when I had drank a huge coke and couldn't sleep. This thing is massive. It's 1/2" glass all around and 24" tall by 48" long.

I'll be using the glass for the baffles in my refuge.
If anyone wants it for anything else please come get it...since I can get glass from anywhere.


----------

